# Fun with a small sub. Yamaha YST-MSW10 what a difference with REW!



## MMaatttt (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got my hands on the old style radio shack SPL meter for a future project, and to get myself familiar with REW, I thought I'd see what I could get out of my retired Yamaha YST-MSW10 sub. It's a small 25W ported box with a 16cm driver that came with an old computer and it's specified from 35Hz to 250Hz (-10db)

Firstly I measured the sub against a wall in the sort of position I would have chosen without measurements and got the green line below. Fairly nasty, but I wasn't expecting much.

So after playing around and finding the spectrum tab, I tried other locations. Moving the sub away from the wall made a massive difference to the response and flattened out the curve above 70Hz no end.

Finally I tried playing with the port. Firstly a foam bung, then a hollow toy golf ball. Compared with the same location with no bung, that reduced the output slightly between 30 and 130Hz and boosted the lower frequencies and gave a 16.4Hz bump.

The blue/turquoise line is with the port blocked and the sub away from the wall.

If anyone sees any errors in my beginners method, please feel free to point them out.

Anyway, no real reason for this post other than to say how plesently surprised I am with how easy REW is to use and how useful it is.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No error in your methods, you did a fine job. Obviously you read the Help Files and all the other prerequisite threads. :T



> It's a small 25W ported box with a 16cm driver that came with an old computer and it's specified from 35Hz to 250Hz (-10db)


Pretty amazing that a computer sub outperformed its own specs by a considerable margin. I'd say that one's a keeper.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MMaatttt (Sep 16, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> No error in your methods, you did a fine job. Obviously you read the Help Files and all the other prerequisite threads. :T


Thanks. I've been reading bits and bobs for the last couple of nights. I don't understand any of the advanced modes yet, but the basic ones seem fairly straight forward.


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Pretty amazing that a computer sub outperformed its own specs by a considerable margin. I'd say that one's a keeper.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Though only when 2 meters away from a wall and with it's port blocked up!

I'll have to test later what the blocked port does to max SPL levels. Can't do that tonight as my Son is in bed :shh:


----------

